# Airplane/Aviation Photography Tips?



## Rich-D (Jan 3, 2009)

In late May we have a yearly air show where I live, and last year was my first year taking pictures at said air show.  Though I don't think they were bad for my first time, I would have loved for them to come out better.  However, I am not completely sure on what I should be focusing on when shooting planes.  Aperture? Shutter speed? Both?  I was wondering if I could get some tips on what I should be doing and what techniques I should be using when I go to the air show this year.

Some of last year's pictures:


----------



## Rich-D (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, so I was wondering if I could get some tips instead of my thread dying with a lot of views and no replies.  :gah:


----------



## lids369 (Jan 8, 2009)

do you have any planes flying?


----------



## Fraggo (Jan 9, 2009)

You can check out some of my better shot of an air show i did in my area, also my first one. i used a zoom lens (70-200 f/2.8) so i could get some detail into it. shot on manual and adjusted my settings accordingly depending on where the light was coming in from. here are a few examples of what i have done.


----------

